# Lathe speed for plastic blanks



## CabinetMaker (Apr 22, 2011)

What lathe speed is best for turning plastics?  I know that there are several different types of plastic blanks that vary in hardness.  Some are very hard and brittle and pit very easily when turning.  Others are a bit softer and turn much more cleanly.

So what lathe speed do you find works best for different types of plastic blanks?  Thanks!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 22, 2011)

Fast, then faster!!!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Apr 22, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Fast, then faster!!!


 

I still have no idea how you get that old treadle lathe to go so fast.  :biggrin:


----------



## MikeG (Apr 22, 2011)

I just finished my first 25 Corian pens and this is what worked for me:

700 RPM to take the round over the edges.
1200 RPM to full round.
2400 RPM finish shape
700 RPM sanding / micro-mesh
2400 RPM polish

These were my first Corian pens, but I am happy with the way they came out. There was no chipping or blank breakage, but these speeds may be slower then others run, as I do these for fun and not for profit.




I know "no picture - it didn't happen"


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 22, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Fast, then faster!!!



then throw in a couple more dilithium crystals and ask Scotty for some extra juice!  I have better success with high speed on the acrylics, plus, when you do explode one, the show is much more entertaining!


----------



## HSTurning (Apr 22, 2011)

My jet mini makes some odd noises at top speed so I turn everything at 1 from the top so that 3200-3400.  I sand, I finish (CA) and wet sand the finish at the same speed.


----------



## ToddMR (Apr 22, 2011)

I turn at full speed on most everything.  I find catches are not as bad as it tends to skip over it.  At least that's how it appears to me.  I only slow down to do CA finishes as not to sling CA.  Someone suggested to run full speed to me last year and since I have, I have not looked back.


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 22, 2011)

You spin em fast, but you drill them slow!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Apr 22, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Fast, then faster!!!
> ...


 
That is what is great about you Jon, you always have a silver lining look at things.


----------



## CabinetMaker (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm glad I asked.  Since I drilled 'em slow I was going to turn them slow.  It makes sense to turn 'em fast so that my cut rate goes up.  It also seems that a face shield over safety glasses is a good idea.


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 22, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> GoodTurns said:
> 
> 
> > OKLAHOMAN said:
> ...



 if you're turning slow and take out a piece, you just go "****"...with more speed, its' "***, WOW!"  .... Always gotta find that lemonade!


----------



## JimB (Apr 22, 2011)

CabinetMaker said:


> I'm glad I asked. Since I drilled 'em slow I was going to turn them slow. It makes sense to turn 'em fast so that my cut rate goes up. It also seems that a face shield over safety glasses is a good idea.


 
A face shield is always a good idea not matter what you are doing or what material you are doing it with.


----------



## jlord (Apr 22, 2011)

CabinetMaker said:


> I'm glad I asked.  Since I drilled 'em slow I was going to turn them slow.  It makes sense to turn 'em fast so that my cut rate goes up.  It also seems that a face shield over safety glasses is a good idea.


Face shield is good idea.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 22, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> You spin em fast, but you drill them slow!



Ditto!

Sand slow as well.... heat is not a good thing


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 22, 2011)

JimB said:


> A face shield is always a good idea not matter what you are doing or what material you are doing it with.



Doesn't look like the face shield helped the guy on the ground here too much. :biggrin:


----------

